# Clarity Purigen and Chemipure



## poofacebananas (Apr 20, 2014)

can you use sechem clarity when you have purigen and chemipure in your tank ???


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not use clarity for any reason. I would not use purigen or chemipure unless my tap water was unpotable. They are all seachem products, an email to the manufacturer might give you an answer. From what I read about purigen and chemipure...they are either/or but not both.

What problem are you trying to solve? What other things have you tried?


----------



## poofacebananas (Apr 20, 2014)

iv got cloudy water.
why would you not use clarity or purigen??


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Cloudy water can be caused by many different factors so it's important to know what is causing the problem before trying to correct it.

Can you give us some details on your tank, such as how long it has been set up and what kind/how many fish you have? It would also be helpful to know the tank dimensions.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Clean water has no ammonia or nitrite or nitrate and it's not cloudy.

Cloudiness can happen when you set up a tank but as Deeda said, it's better to solve the problem than treat the symptom.


----------



## poofacebananas (Apr 20, 2014)

I allredy know what the problem was 
and iv allreddy eliminated it.
can someone just please answere my question??
I just wanna know if I hqve to remove cemipure and purigen before I add clarity?


----------



## poofacebananas (Apr 20, 2014)

hi every one hows it going,
im having trouble finding out if I have to remove purigen and chemipure from my tank before adding clarity? does any one know ??


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have emailed Seachem on your behalf.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Donna,

Thank you for email. You can use Clarity in conjunction with Purigen with no issue. It will not interfere with the functionality of the Clarity.

I hope this helps. Have a nice day!

Product Support 102086


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

DJRansome said:


> I have emailed Seachem on your behalf.





DJRansome said:


> Donna,
> 
> Thank you for email. You can use Clarity in conjunction with Purigen with no issue. It will not interfere with the functionality of the Clarity.
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------

